# Tư Thế Ngủ Đúng Cho Người Bị Đau Lưng



## NguyenXuyen (25/6/19)

Đau lưng là căn bệnh phổ biến không chỉ ở người già, người trung niên mà các lứa tuổi thanh thiếu niên cũng bị chứng đau lưng do ngồi làm việc và học tập ở một tư thế liên tục trong thời gian dài. Để giảm thiểu bệnh đau lưng, chúng ta cần có một tư thế ngủ đúng. Tư thế ngủ cho người đau lưng như thế nào để giảm tình trạng đau, đặc biệt là giúp cải thiện tình trạng tổn thương cột sống là những vấn đề được người bệnh rất quan tâm. Vậy ngủ thế nào cho đúng tư thế? Hãy cùng Dunlopillovietnam.vn tìm hiểu Tư thế ngủ đúng cho người bị đau lưng

*1. Nằm nghiêng là tư thế ngủ đúng*
Nằm nghiêng khi ngủ là tư thế tốt cho người bị đau lưng, đặc biệt là tư thế nằm nghiêng về phía bên trái giúp cho lưng, cổ, bụng được thẳng, giúp con đau lưng giảm đáng kể

Bạn nên co chân lên một chút về phía ngực, giữ lưng cong tự nhiên. Và tránh uốn cong cột sống, co chân quá cao sẽ gây ảnh hưởng đến cột sống các cơn đau tái phát

Ngoài ra, bạn cần kê thêm 1 chiếc gối ở dưới vùng thắt lưng và kẹp 1 chiếc ở giữa 2 chân vì gối sẽ giúp giữ cho xương chậu, cột sống và hông căn chỉnh tốt hơn, giảm áp lực lên đĩa đệm






_Nằm nghiêng là tư thế ngủ đúng_​
*2. Nằm ngửa và kê gối dưới lưng*
Nằm ngửa là tư thế lý tưởng nhất cho người mắc bệnh đau lưng.  Vì nó đảm bảo quá trình lưu thông máu lên não đều đặn, giúp lưng được thẳng, đầu cổ và cột sống được thả lỏng tự nhiên, giấc ngủ sâu hơn.
Điều quan trọng hơn là khi nằm ngửa, cột sống ở vị trí trung lập, trọng lượng cơ thể được phân bổ đều và các cơ quan nội tạng nằm trong vị trí tự nhiên nhất.
Tư thế nằm ngửa tốt nhất là nằm ngửa đầu gối cong nhẹ.






_Nằm ngửa và kê gối dưới lưng_​
*3. Hạn chế nằm sấp*
Nằm sấp không những khiến ngực, tim bị chèn ép gây khó thở mà nó còn khiến cho cổ của bạn bi đau do giữ ở vị trí quá lâu.
Với tư thế này, bạn hãy đặt một chiếc gối ở dưới bụng để giúp cho lưng không bị uốn cong. Hoặc bạn có thể đặt gối nâng phần hông và phần vai ở bên phía quay đầu, giúp giảm mức độ xoay của cổ và đầu. Tuy nhiên bạn cần nhớ không nằm quá sấp so với gối cao vì như vậy sẽ khiến lưng cong không được tự nhiên và gây mỏi sau khi ngủ dậy.






_Hạn chế nằm sấp_​
*+ Lưu ý: Không nằm võng để ngủ*
Các bạn có thể nằm võng để nghỉ ngơi trong khoảng thời gian ngắn nhưng nhớ tuyệt đối không ngủ qua đêm. Nằm võng sẽ khiến cho khung xương của toàn cơ thể bị cong vẹo, nếu nằm lâu sẽ dẫn đến chứng gù lưng, đau cổ, vay gáy, đặc biệt là trẻ em đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương và xương của trẻ còn rất non. Việc cho trẻ em nằm võng rất nguy hiểm vì lúc này xương còn yếu rất dễ bị uốn cong bởi các ngoại lực

Hiện tại, Dunlopillovietnam.vn có những chiếc nệm dành cho người đau lưng và hỗ trợ phát triển xương. Hãy nhanh chân đến ngay Dunlopillovietnam.vn để được nhân viên bán hàng tư vấn chọn một chiếc nệm hỗ trợ phòng tránh đau lưng.






_Nệm Dunlopillo Venus_​
Hy vọng qua bài viết tư thế ngủ đúng cho người bị đau lưng, bạn đọc sẽ có thêm kiến thức trong việc nằm ngủ đúng tư thế để giảm thiểu tình trạng da9 lưng của mình.


----------

